# Turkey Picture Board, 2021 post your pics old or new



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

with youth season just a week away I thought I'd start a bulletin board for everyone to share their turkey Pictures and short stories. If you have a old favorite post as a nostalgic pic and tell a little about why it's special (i.e. my kids first/dads last/ my grandslam)

My nostalgic pic;

This is Ginger, a real ham bone. Every time I came home with a gobbler she would have to get in the picture. She'd get so excited. She passed a few years ago, my heart is still broken.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Southernsaug-she is a beautiful looking dog! Good luck this season.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Here’s a few pictures of my daughter during youth seasons, she started going with me when she was 5, she was 14 when she started hunting, take your kids with you.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

The grandkids grow up fast. Then it’s trucks and girls. Hard to compete with that. Lol.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)




----------

